# 6D/5N live aboard fishing trip to the Similan and Surin Islands



## janse (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi guys

I booked with 3 friends of mine a 6 days live aboard fishing trip to the Similan and Surin Islands from the 7th till the 12th of February 2014.

Unfortunately 2 of them will not be able to join us anymore because of their job.

We are now then looking for 2 more anglers to join us during our fishing safari.

The charter operator we are going to use is The Big Blues

We know very well Stefano the owner, having fished already with him for a week the Andaman Islands in India.

Techniques used will be mainly jigging and bottom fishing but also trolling.

Total cost per angler will be 65000 THB.

Please send me a private message in case you are interested
Thanks
Jean


----------

